# XTANT Amp Shows Up In A VW Commercial



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I saw this commercial again and finally remembered to post it.

http://youtu.be/mYPlqWi2yH4

It should be noted that Carolyn Hall Young, the designer and Artist for the PPI Art amps also designed these Xtants.
I wonder if she has seen this. 
Either way, it's pretty cool to see the amp get a cameo in this commercial. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bump for today's group.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLLECTOR


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

that poor Del Sol


----------



## Leksikon (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol, I noticed that the other day too. My wife looked at me like I was retarded when I paused the TV and had to get up and take a closer look.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

i saw that and the fosgte subs/box...that is one of those where the amp is worth more then the car...


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Always loved Xtant amps and always wanted to use them. One day maybe I will. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Leksikon (Nov 25, 2010)

Good amps, imo. Still have a 4180x I'm about to reinstall for the fronts.


----------



## Car_Audionut (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like one of the bigger ones too. Noticed she also hit the front spoiler when parking.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Car_Audionut said:


> Looks like one of the bigger ones too. Noticed she also hit the front spoiler when parking.


She did that on purpose because the boyfriend's been hittin' that daughter. :surprised:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Isn't it one of the later models, with the hexagon shaped holes, to coincide with the release of thier hex subs? 
I thought the originals were the square holed ones. 
Still an neat throw-back. At least it wasn't a giant Sony Exlpode turd. 
"Ahhhhhhhh, back when I was young, amps had form and funtction!"


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

That would be the Xtant x1001. I used to use that amp about a year ago. I still have a x604 and 604x. They both need to be sent in for repair though. The 604x has the square holes and the x1001 and x604 have the hex holes. They are both the same size I think and you better have some room to install, because they take up some room. I have been contiplating on sending them in to get repaired or just sell as is. David in Vegas said that it would probably run 70 or so give or take each plus shipping.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

The wheels are nice too. Everything else is horrible though lol.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

The girls mom is hot!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't think Carolyn designed the look hex hole ones.


----------



## Wolf83 (Sep 3, 2012)

I thought it was an Xtant amp too.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

imjustjason said:


> I don't think Carolyn designed the look hex hole ones.


I'll ask her.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Interesting! The first thing I noticed was the RF box/subs.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SaturnSL1 said:


> The wheels are nice too. Everything else is horrible though lol.


Nice wheels? I would disagree. I don't think anything multi-pattern could be classified as nice. Look like some cheap Sportmax... excuse me, XXR wheels to me. 

I think the amp would be about the only thing worth salvaging on that car... depending on what is under the hood.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't care what brand they are, I dig the pattern.

Excuse me, Princess! - YouTube


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Ha... just commenting on the quality of the wheels. There can be HUGE differences in the quality of aftermarket wheels. And that isn't even getting into the issues related top "replicas," copies and knock offs. I believe the XXR 002s used in that commercial are copies of the Watanabe GR-8. 

GR-8


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I like how they have electric tape over the P in Punch so we don't know what they are.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd definitely grab the Watanabes before the knockoffs  Wouldn't want to shatter the spokes or anything when I go snow rallying and run through the deeper ruts.

I'm actually looking to get some Works for my Saturn for the warmer months.

WORK Equip 03 (BP)<br>15x8.0 +7<br>4x100


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Those Works are nice. Sad to see those being knocked off, too.


----------



## Leksikon (Nov 25, 2010)

Big fan of Work Wheels, on my second set and have absolutely zero complaints (aside from them discontinuing all the models I like the most )


----------



## ANOI337 (Mar 10, 2013)

did you mean to say 70 or so for repairing each amp? If so what does the repair consist of or is that a flat rate of his repairs for xtants?


----------



## indytrucks (Apr 5, 2009)

I love being in Japan for the wheels if nothing else. So many to choose from in such large quantities and cheap!


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

ANOI337 said:


> did you mean to say 70 or so for repairing each amp? If so what does the repair consist of or is that a flat rate of his repairs for xtants?


I visited with him a while back and he figured that would be roughly what they would run to get them up to running as their were spec originally. I think as soon as I get something sold, I am going to send them in to get repaired.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I saw this commercial again and finally remembered to post it.
> 
> 2012 Tiguan Commercial Safety Sacrifice - YouTube
> 
> ...


I had not seen this. XXOO


----------

